# New Book: A Heart for Reformation



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 24, 2007)

Hello All!

Puritan Publications just finished *A Heart for Reformation*. This book is not about "How can one be "Reformed"" as in - let's all be like the magisterial reformers. No. Instead, it is a book about what it means to be a Christian in God's Church, covenanted with God's people. It then traces the biblical Christian and his quest for being reformed by Jesus Christ according to God's Word as it applies to church, husbands, wives, children, and work. 







The book rests mainly in the passages surrounding Josiah finding the book of the Law, and the section of Ephesians that calls Christians to walk theologically circumspectly as good husbands, good wives, good parents, and good masters and slaves. _True Biblical Reformation _ought to breed in every are of our lives.

_The book, in my estimation, is profoundly practical._ it may even be among the most important things I have put down on paper.

For those who want to make a study of how God's word permeates every part of our life to reform us, this book is for you.

Here is what the editors said:

"Thanks for writing it. I appreciated the last paragraph of the book most of all." MB - Illinois

"It was a wonderful and powerful book that addressed assessing the great reminder of how the Christian's heart should be if they are truly reformed. For sure, when I was done, I was glad that I resonated with most if not all of what you wrote." LM - Massachusetts

To check it out online -

http://www.lulu.com/content/678064

or

http://www.puritanpublications.com/Books/AHeartForReformation.htm


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 25, 2007)

Bumpity Bump Bump


----------



## AV1611 (May 26, 2007)

Is it in a similar vein to _Keeping God's Covenant_?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 12, 2007)

Just a note - 

A *Heart* for *Reformation* has been updated again. The cover, for some reason, was not as "high res" as we would have liked. It's been redone and looks great.



It's a book that will light you on fire for the Lord!


----------

